# Помогите оценить



## leon181 (31 Мар 2011)

MANFRINI INTERCOOP HOLY Италия довоенный состояние хорошее


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (31 Мар 2011)

Инструмент явно не довоенный, а где-то 60-х годов. А вот информации o Манфрини мало, известно, что их недавно восстановили в Камерано для шотландского рынка.


----------

